# Alternatives to Beefheart



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

Beefheart is getting to expensive for me, considering it costs 4.99 a week for 40 small chunks, about the size of my fingernail. I can't find it ay any grocery stores or food shops, and i am looking for an alternative. SOmeone give me a shout.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well if you aren't squirmiest and have a little patience&#8230; You can by half a beet heart from Meyers of Farmer Jack for about $2.00&#8230; Trim the fat and the lining on the inside, and trim in to chunks&#8230;Seal in air tight container, and you are good to go&#8230;Some people blend and add an assortment of other product and gelatin or freeze to hold together&#8230;. There was a recipe on the forum... I will look for it&#8230;

I just cut and use as is&#8230;You can also inject vitamins into the chunks if you so desire...

PS.. I don't use gelatin just chop and feed


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Read this: Feeding Basics.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

thankks judazz didnt realize that we had that, i hgaven't been around in a while


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

get liver, you can get it at any gorcery store and it is dirt cheep.


----------



## mniemann (Nov 3, 2003)

I could get have a beefheart for under 2 bucks at my local HyVee... That doesn't seem too bad to me - quite a bit of meat there


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Try buying it somewhere else. The mexican super market I bought it at before sells it for really cheap!


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Go to a butcher shop, or even better, a meat packing plant. I can get lb's of it for almost nothing in Ohio. Liver is also a cheap alternative. Cubed beef heart is a rip off. Especially the stuff in fish stores. I bet it equals to around 100 bucks a lb or so.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

go to grocery store. save$


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah chicken liver .99cents a lbs







usually comes in a med. size container, and im sure the nutritional factor on protein is very high, protein good for muscle and growth


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Best places to find beefheart and/or other meat products are asian market places. They're usually cheap and have alot more variety than what you can find at Safeway.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

wtf $5 is too expensive per week? i spend more on feeders. i need to get me some beefheart..


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I feed catfish filets and shrimp from walmart, its cheap and I hear the shrimp is good for colors!


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i buy beef hearts at local safeway..cost me $2.50 for half of whole beefheart...then, i'll prepare it myself into bite sizes...that $2.50 would last for about a month and a half. depends on how many fish do you have...


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

lol rhom i work at safeway :O


----------

